# Richard Purkiss



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone know a Richard Purkiss sailed with Ellerman Lines as a cadet.
Spent sometime stuck in the Suez Canal during the troubles


----------



## david harrod (Feb 22, 2006)

Captain2 said:


> Anyone know a Richard Purkiss sailed with Ellerman Lines as a cadet.
> Spent sometime stuck in the Suez Canal during the troubles


Did he use to work wirth the WA Department of marine and harbours? If so, I know him...what years was he in Ellermans?


----------



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

David 
That is definitely him I believe he lives in perth or freemantle
If I remember correctly he was in Ellermans 55/56


----------



## david harrod (Feb 22, 2006)

When I get back to work on Tuesday, I will contact him and let him know you are looking for him, he is active in the WA branch of the Company of Master Mariners...


----------



## Captain2 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry so long getting back to you David re Richard He lived almost next door to me in Heston Middx and actually came to me before becoming a cadet.
Caught up with him in Sth Africa when I visited him on board one of the Ellerman Ships (Loss of memory) my name is Michael Eadon.
His sister was on the stage


----------



## retraite (Oct 6, 2011)

Richard (Dick) Purkiss under John Parker

Taken aboard the City of Glasgow 1964

See attached


----------



## Fergus 62 (Jun 7, 2004)

Any of you gentlemen on "City of Glasgow" Aug63 - Jan64 and Jun65 - Oct65 both Far East trips ? Somewhere in the back of my memory Richard Perkiss' name rings a bell.

Fergus 62


----------



## Eric Wright (Mar 3, 2013)

Richard Perkiss was C/O on City of Brisbane about Aug '65 to Aug '66 . I was 3/O we joined in New York ( shipped out to join on the Queen Elizabeth) on MANZ . He got married in Sydney on our 2nd leg and his wife travelled back with us to the UK. The last time I met them was at my wedding in late Aug '66. Eric Wright


----------

